# Good Timing



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Beez?


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Beez?


Yes sir.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

if it stings or bites, i dont mess with it, i just kill it.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

There does seem to be a strange relationship between magnetic fields and some flying,stinging insects!


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Spunk#7 said:


> There does seem to be a strange relationship between magnetic fields and some flying,stinging insects!


It's the heat that attracts. Those look like red wasp nests. Been there, done that.
Red wasps are easier to deal with than yellow jackets.


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

I think every single weather head on a pipe service I've pulled off has has a nest or 3 in them. I jump back everytime but so far (knock on wood) I've never ran into a live one! That day is going to come on top of an extension ladder fully extended I'm sure.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I remember a service call I did as a kid for my boss concerning a "buzzing meterpan". I opened a can of whoop ass when I removed that cover and got stung about 4 times as I ran from it.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Nov 30, 2013)

A can of bee killer is a standard stock item in my van. It sucks to have to leave a job site to run for it. And I found out the hard way that a garden hose just pisses them off.


----------



## millerdrr (Jun 26, 2009)

Hat/veil can be had for around $20 at brushy mountain bee farm or dadant. Most species can't sting through tyvek painter's coveralls available at Lowes or Home Depot for around $10. It's what I use as a beekeeper; I'm rarely stung except when I do it on purpose or skimp on the suit.

EDIT: If you're spraying with insecticide, I'd just go for a cheap veil. The suit is too hot and aggravating to bother with, unless you are dangerously allergic.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Make sure your spray is non conductive


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

robmac85 said:


> I think every single weather head on a pipe service I've pulled off has has a nest or 3 in them. I jump back everytime but so far (knock on wood) I've never ran into a live one! That day is going to come on top of an extension ladder fully extended I'm sure.


This summer we were working up on extension ladders, doing maintenance on medium voltage switches up 25' in the air... the cross bar that the switches are attached to is a square tube where the ends are sealed with a square plate, but the corners are notched out to... it was the perfect home for bees. We emptied every can of wasp killer we had by the end of the day. At times you'd be climbing the later, half way up look up and realize you're climbing into a haze of wasps. By the end of the day we'd be spraying at them mid flight while climbing up the ladder making it a contest. It was something, somehow managed not to get stung :thumbup: I also learned that bees love to make nests on the bottom of transformer throats


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

After numerous close calls with wasps, I used my lay-up sticks and wire rising tool to open aerial terminals from the ground. Hoist up one of these loaded with wasp spray and problem solved.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I did not know that device existed. I'm gonna start badgering the company for one.

Worst for me was being at the top of an a-frame tower where there were some lightning arrestors I had to test. Climbed hand-over-hand up the thing using a double-lanyard, and when I got to the top and all the wasps came out, it was either fall to my death, or climb hand-over-hand back down while being attacked.

I got stung probably a dozen times. It sucked.


----------



## 3phase (Jan 16, 2007)

Out here in the sticks, a can of wasp spray is standard on my truck. Every meter or disconnect I open here has some of the little buggers in it. And they are generally PO'd at the world!


----------

